# Win 8.1, some stuff on Desktop not showing in Explorer view



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I have noticed as of recent that my desktop screen and its view in Explorer are not quite consistent

Today, I noticed that two avast shortcuts appeared on my desktop screen, but they did not appear when I open my desktop in File Explorer. Additionally, my username folder that appears on my desktop does not appear in File Explorer either.

I noticed this kind of thing in reverse in regards to a docx file I was editing (i.e., it appeared in File Explorer, but the icon did not appear on my desktop screen). It happened one of these two ways with the Assassin's Creed Unity shortcut on my desktop.

Anyone know what is going on here, and how do I fix it? Thanks

(Something like this happens with the homegroup icon, but that also happens on my other computers)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How long as this been an issue?

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How long as this been an issue?
> 
> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


I figured out the "Additionally, my username folder that appears on my desktop does not appear in File Explorer either" part realizing there are two ways to load the desktop in File Explorer...

In terms of the disappear icons, I only noticed this in the past week. The Windows 8.1 machine that has the issue is currently running an avast boot-scan (before anyone asks, I am switching to BitDefender next week).

Before the boot-time scan, there weren't any aberrant files or shortcuts. I ran an sfc /scannow after scheduling the boot-scan-on-restart and some amd telemetry thingy showed in the cbs.log file as unrepairable. In a couple hours (or more likely after sunrise since it will be 1:30 am when the scan is done), I re-run sfc /scannow (just in case) and then I will post it.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How long as this been an issue?
> 
> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


I tried to attach the log, but for some reason it is too large

I copied the log and deleted everything pre-6/14 to make the file smaller.

There appears to be an issue with Microsoft-Windows-Unified-Telemetry-Client


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry for the triple post. I would merge these three if I could.

Windows knowledge base (sfc/scannow found a number of files that cannot be repaired. I - Microsoft Community see last post) has said this telemetry thing isn't actually corrupt.

As for the disappearing icons, that is not solved.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm having somebody read your CBS log, stay tuned. :smile:


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'm having somebody read your CBS log, stay tuned. :smile:


Great! Thanks for the help. I went ahead and started a chkdsk /r on my hard drive on the computer with the issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me know the results of that too!


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Let me know the results of that too!


Where do I find the log?
(The chkdsk is still running, started at 7:30; it is 10 and still at 11%...)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

CHKDSK logs are stored in Event Viewer under the name of WININIT


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> CHKDSK logs are stored in Event Viewer under the name of WININIT


Attached. Once obtained through powershell and once obtained through EV just in case.

I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, you're okay on the drive, I didn't think what was an issue anyways.

You may want to think about using Startup Repair to see if it can repair any issues.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

The SFC results show nothing seriously amiss - the errors that are present are the result of an MS update to the troubleshooting system that was improperly coded to show these files as static, rather than variable. You can either ignore them, or uninstall the update concerned. Offhand, I don't know the KB numbers of the two updates it may be - I normally only play with Win7 SFC reports - but the top suspect is KB3022345.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

NoelDP said:


> The SFC results show nothing seriously amiss - the errors that are present are the result of an MS update to the troubleshooting system that was improperly coded to show these files as static, rather than variable. You can either ignore them, or uninstall the update concerned. Offhand, I don't know the KB numbers of the two updates it may be - I normally only play with Win7 SFC reports - but the top suspect is KB3022345.


Per a suggestion at the Microsoft Answers forum (), I ran
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth

Now I have noticed that when the computer is starting up, on the screen in front of the login screen for 8.1 (you know how there is a screen with a rainbow-y wallpaper and then you get the login screen). For a slight second before that, I get a light blue screen that quickly goes away and turns into that wallpaper screen.

Anyone know else have that or know if it is of concern? (I don't recall ever seeing it before)


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

(ignore the light blue screen thing, that went away.)

I've replicated the issue

I just updated my Nvidia driver.

Nvidia made a shortcut for 3D Vision Photoviewer.

One Explorer view of my desktop shows the icon whereas the other does not (see attachments).

I had a similar situation when I repaired avast! and it created desktop icons.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry for the triple post. I have OCD, and this just appears to be a Windows thing that I somehow just noticed.

I replicated a similar thing with Windows 7. I repaired avast (for no reason) on my laptop to have something other than me create some shortcuts. One one view of the Desktop in Explorer, the new icons show up, on the other they don't.

Sorry for the time-wasting.


----------

